

MTK to release new ARM SoC to make wearables $20-$50 cheap - snaky
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1320842&

======
mschuster91
What I'd find amazing if this thing has enough horsepower for WEP cracking.
Add a small Wifi module, a battery and place it into an innocent-looking
charger. Voila, you have a spy kit.

~~~
snaky
Wouldn't it be illegal to do, at least in US and EU?

